# *Crickets Chirp* F



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow.

I know this is a mostly 40K forum... but DAMN, this is a barren landscape.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, its not really the same after the machines took over:scare:......


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

They mostly come out at night....mostly.....


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

lol, the fact has been noticed and we are hoping to sort it.

Any suggestions can be made in the Feedback and Ideas Forum  and would be gratfully recieved.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Argh, not crickets.... first they destroy my pc, then they're being glorified on here.

*runs screaming from the thread*


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

don't worry, i've posted a thread. and i'm going to post more.

EDIT: Woo 100th Post!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i have to agree, i mean, three threads?! this is kinda barren. one might go crazy:crazy:


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> They mostly come out at night....mostly.....


ah how I love the meagre south park/Alien references mostly in these areas...mostly...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hopefully I can fix this little problem heh heh heh....


----------

